# DIY spider killer?



## nap

guaranteed no collateral damage to other species, as long as you have good aim.


----------



## Red Squirrel

Haha. I usually just use my hand if the spider is not in a web, but I need something that works when I'm away. Currently duct tape seems to catch some of em too.


----------



## nap

how do you know the spiders are dying? Is this like instantaneous?


----------



## Red Squirrel

I see them dead right on the walls outside sometimes. Whatever the stuff he uses is, it works great, but it also costs 200 bucks to get him out here and I'm sure I could get the same effects with the right product and I could apply as much as I want. If I can spray all the joists and walls with something that kills them, it should stop the webs which is really my main fear - very weird, but they just creep me out when I run into them. It's the way they feel and how they stick to you, and how they look. *shivers*. 

There is also products designed to stop webs from being formed, does that type of stuff work at all? That may be another option, combined with just repelling spiders. I know they don't like lemon, orange and other such smells, so I could make a repellent using oranges, and it would also smell good, though I wonder if it would rot. I've smelled rotten orange juice before, and it aint a pretty smell. 

I also want to look at insulating all the rim joists with foam, think that should cut down on spiders as well? Where do they normally enter by? Cracks in walls, sump pit?


----------



## PAbugman

These can be purchased over the counter, at least here in Pa. and are good for spiders and crawling insects. 

Active ingredients:
1) *Lambda-cyhalothrin * (trade names: Demand, Border, other trade names at the big box stores.
2) * Delatamethrin*
3) *Cyfluthrin*
My preference is #1, the others are good second choices.
These can be bought as concentrates to be mixed with water. If you have dark siding, soffits, etc then spray a small area first, let it dry and look for cloudy, whitish, deposits. If so, keep it off those areas in the future. Can be cleaned off with water, does not set in as a stain. If it doesn't matter to you, then spray away. Read and understand the labels.

I never heard of products designed to stop webs from being formed; sounds like a good sales pitch.

Repelling spiders with citrus based chemicals sounds good, but I have no idea if it works; if it did I believe that our industry would use it. Another good sounding idea. I suspect that for citrus oils to work, they would have to be applied frequently. Hope this helps.


----------



## Red Squirrel

What kind of store would sell these, would I get that from a pest control place? I like the idea of buying in concentrate and just mixing myself, probably cheaper for doing large areas. If it works to the point where I can freely walk in my basement or crawlspace without worrying about running into webs, then if I have to apply it every couple months, I'll do that.


----------



## PAbugman

There are sites that sell pest control supplies on-line. When you find them, look for Demand or Border.

If you go to the big box stores then look at the active ingredients on their labels. The box stores don't sell under the Demand/Border label but you may find the same active ingredients; that would be fine. Matching the active ingredient is more important than the brand name.

Buying as a concentrate and mixing with water will be much cheaper. AFter you familiarize yourself with the label, you will see that you have a range of concentrations that you can mix. The first time or two, use the higher rate, when you treat every 2 or 3 months after that, you can cut back to the lower rate.


----------



## Red Squirrel

Cool I will do that. I do recall buying ant killer powder, and other ant killer products, I'd have to check at the store what the active ingredient is, maybe I can use that. From my research ant killer and spider killer tend to be the same things. So I just have to look for Lambda-cyhalothrin or the other two as the active ingrediant, and should be set.


----------



## Red Squirrel

Hmm this stuff sounds promising, do you know anything about it?

http://www.amazon.com/Demon-Wp-Enve...2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1286153547&sr=1-2

I would buy a pump sprayer as well.


----------



## PAbugman

Demon is good. It is a powder that you mix with water and it will cause staining and discoloration on dark surfaces. For spiders I still like Border or Demand (same active ingredient in both).


----------



## Red Squirrel

I can't seem to find Border or Demand anywhere, know of any places that would sell and ship to Canada? I did find Demon on ebay and it seems quite cheap too.


----------



## PAbugman

Did you google Demand? I find this site called Domyownpestcontrol.com that sells it. I didn't realize you were in Canada, that may make a difference. Even here in the states, not every state allows the same products to be sold there. 

I've never purchased anything from the above site, don't know anyone who has, and I have no interest in that site. I don't think we're allowed to post sites here, but I'll try it. If I am in error by publishing this site, then I apologize in advance and accept the decisions of the moderators. I enjoy this site and I want no trouble.


----------



## Red Squirrel

I'm thinking it's ok as long as you're not promoting your own product but I could also be wrong.

I found the site you mentioned but they'll only ship to the states. I did find Demon WP on ebay.ca though. Oddly enough it was not on Amazon.ca and is on the .com, so maybe it's not legal here? Is this stuff or Demand or any of the others considered harmful to the environment or is it rather friendly once diluted as directed? While I want to kill spiders and create a surface they'll die on, I also don't want it to harm small animals or people. I do have chipmunks around that I'd like to remain alive and healthy.

While searching deeper for Demand I did find CYONARA 9.7 which has 9.7% Lamda-Cyhalothrin


----------



## PAbugman

Demon wp will do fine on spiders, just be careful on dark surfaces that you care about. It wipes up with water anyway, but if it is on a porch ceiling or soffit then it can be hard work. I still like lambda-cyhalothrin better, as it is a micro-encapsulated insecticide. Long residual with minimal toxicity.

Demon and Demand are in the "low" toxicity range, as opposed to "moderate" and "high" range. The greatest risk to people and environment is when working with the concentrate. When mixed, apply the insecticide to the structure in a low-pressure and controlled application. Non-target insects will die from it, especially with an exterior application. Indoors greatly limits the type of non-target insects and reptiles that would contact it. Toads, frogs, lizards do not do well with insecticides. If the spider problem is indoors, then keep treatment inside. The exposure to humans is minimal as far as inhalation. Wet surfaces should be avoided until dry. The label will give you guidance. 

The Cyonara sounds interesting; try to get that-otherwise the demon will do fine.


----------



## Red Squirrel

Cool I'll go for the Cyonara and see how it is. The spider problem has grown very rapidly, don't think I've seen it this bad since the first time I cleaned the whole house when I bought it. If I could see the spiders at least I could kill them, but I only see the webs they make, which is actually what my phobia is, as opposed to the spiders themselves. 

So once dry these products should not really be a big risk to animals then?


----------



## PAbugman

Exposure is considerably less when dry. Exposure and toxicity to mammals is minimal anyway. Keep it away from reptile and bird environments; honeybees also (blossoming trees, flowers). Aquatic life is very susceptible to harm.

When the material dries, it will leave a residual that will eventually kill insects that walk through it. As the residual ages, the length of time to kill will take longer. Also, things like bright sunlight (uv rays), much rainfall will break down the residual, although lambdacyhalothrin will still last longer than anything else. Also, in areas of high dust, usually industrial areas, the dust will cover the residual. 

Treat into cracks and crevices and voids spaces where you find the webs. Use ladders, stools, but safely. Read the label; you will learn as you work, too.


----------



## Red Squirrel

Thanks for the tips, I'll order from that site and hope for the best. Guess with the frost, the spiders are just deciding that my basement makes a nice apartment to hang out, literally.


----------



## PAbugman

If basement is unfinished and you have exposed wooden joists, spray a high and low perimeter treatment. Low perimeter=junction of wall and floor.
High perimeter=junction of wall and floor joists. If webbing is bad, you can also spray along the length of the joists, just do so lightly so as to minimize dripping, of which some will be inevitable. Carry a cotton rag with you. The material will work; be patient; if results are not desirable, then re-look and re-think how you are approaching the problem. 

In finished areas you can spray lightly under furniture, under/behind appliances, carefully into cracks and crevices behind baseboards. You will learn much from your results (or lack of). Good luck to you.


----------



## Red Squirrel

I just bough an 8 ounce Cyonara bottle off ebay (new according to seller) and it came up to about $47 which is not too bad considering it's coming from the states. That will probably last for many applications but I'll see what the mixing instructions are. 

The basement is indeed unfinished so I will probably spray the whole walls and do the joists lightly as well. I have a cat but she stays upstairs (there's a door to get to the basement, I don't let her down there) so I should be fine. 

I also have a crawlspace which is not too too bad, long diagnal strands form from joists to ground every now and then, but now that problem has moved to the basement part of the house. Not pleasant. The other day there was a strand that must have been a good 10 feet long, only saw it when my face was on it. 

Then, this is where it gets very fun, I have another crawlspace under the garage. Believe it or not, I actually went right in there when I was cleaning after buying the house. It did take me all day to get to the other end while slowly moving in with the shop vac but yeah, cleaned all that up. Have not checked it in a few months but if it's not too bad I might go in again to spray in there, a lot. 

Actually you can probably tell me what type of spiders these are. I have people tell me their wolf, other people tell me their brown recluse (which I doubt) and from my own research, looks like a grass spider.

http://gal.redsquirrel.me/images/house_purchase/before_renovations/spider-closeup.jpg
http://gal.redsquirrel.me/images/other/random/dsc03042.JPG (looks bigger then what it really was - the background is duct tape)
http://gal.redsquirrel.me/images/other/random/big_ass_spider.jpg


----------



## phil74501

Just speaking from recent experience. There are no brown recluse spiders north of the border. I did alot of reading on them in the last year or so. Two things that I found that worked on all spiders is baking soda, and citrus spray. It doesn't kill them, but the will not walk on either thing. Spiders smell with their legs, the citrus is way to strong for them. Not sure why the baking soda works on them, just does.


----------



## Red Squirrel

I also read about them tasting with their legs, that is... interesting. 

Another thing they seem to hate is benifect, but not sure how long it lasts, I think it just evaporates in the air and does not leave a residue. I bought a sprayer which I tested out yesterday with that stuff. I startled a couple spiders and saw them running away looking drunk, was kinda funny. I stepped on one, the other went to hide where I could not access it. Not sure if the stuff kills em or not though. I think next time instead of killing one, I should just capture it, so I can test different stuff on it. 

Can't wait for my order of insecticide to come in so I can actually watch dead ones randomly appear on the floor. I got the house professionally sprayed in spring, and I still occasionally see dead bugs on my outside wall, so I hope the stuff I bought works as good.


----------



## DUDE!

one part of the equation that is not mentioned,,what are the spiders eating? now we all know that mice and squirrles will eat the wood work and insulation off wiring, but I always figure the spiders were eating bugs they found. I don't care for spiders or the webs, gives me the willys, but for the most part I just vaccum the webs once in a great while and not spray, mostly because of dog and cats in the house.


----------



## Red Squirrel

I do have some centipedes (thankfully not human ones!) and pill bugs every now and then, so that's probably what they eat. I also think they cannibalize on each other too. Also heard they like cardboard and paper products. I should get rid of all my cardboard boxes I use for storage, and buy plastic containers, that would help probably. When I buy a Christmas tree, I eventually want to build a large wooden crate for it too, and have it well sealed. I'm sure spiders will enjoy making their webbing in that, if I leave it in the cardboard box.


----------



## Giles

This is MY understanding---Spiders are not insects. Insects walk on a treated surface and transfer the pesticide while eating. A spider doesn't eat that way. 
I was spraying for insects when I lived on the lake. Spiders were particularly bad. I wasn't making much progress and a cemical engineer advised me to spray the spider "direct". This can be done easily at night with the help of a flashlight and a helper.
After taking this approach for a few nights, my spider population went from MANY to just a few. I am sure that you can buy insecticides that will kill spiders that come in contact with it, but the night spraying worked for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Red Squirrel

I just got my order of Cyonara, I sprayed the perimeter of the house as well as windows, and overhang where spider webs were often found. Now that there's snow on the ground somewhat, the spiders are probably not really active anymore but there may still be some wanting to get in. 

I just vacuumed the crawlspace, can't believe it took me this long. 2-3 hours. Removed all possible spider webs, I saw some, but most I probably did not see and they just went in the vacuum. Some very long ones in some areas.  I did not venture in the unlit crawlspace under the garage. That's a whole other avenue for a whole other day. I'll spray in there as far as I can. 

Now that the crawlspace and basement are safe to walk in without webs in the face, it's time to apply inside. As long as my cat is upstairs I should be safe right? I'm shutting the furnace down for the night as to minimize air circulation until it has a chance to dry. Bringing the heat up to 23... freaken bloody hot right now, but I want the heat to last for the night.


----------



## PAbugman

Hey Redsquirrel:
Your statement about snow on ground scared me, until I remembered where you are. In the basement I wouldn't worry at all about shutting down the furnace. The pest control industry has been using that same active ingredient for decades inside houses, food handling facilities, apts, etc and shutting down the air handling eqpt is never done. When the treatment is dry, exposure is minimal to cats, people, etc. Leaving the furnace on will dry it quicker, as would a/c in the proper climate. Remember, you are using a water based spray, not aero. 

The crawl under the garage- do spray in there as far as you can. I don't often use total-release aerosols, but that crawl would be a good candidate for one. It will kill what insects are in there, but no residual like with Cyonara. I love that name. 

We have two cats and I use that same active ingredient in our house for spiders. I don't even isolate them, but it is a good idea. Some cats will follow you around, especially siamese. Ours don't, they are afraid of new eqpt, tools, etc.


----------



## mickthehat

Red Squirrel said:


> I had a guy come out to spray my house a while back and most spiders do die when they touch the surface of the house. I want to make something like this myself and possibly get a sprayer similar to what he used that way I can just do the job myself.
> 
> Anyknow know what to buy/mix together to come up with a spider killer that is fairly friendly to other stuff?


 i use to be able to buy this stuff called deflac, in wilkinsons, it was for spraying round doorframes and windows for spiders, hope this helps.


----------



## Red Squirrel

Good to know, and yeah I did it and cat is fine. The smell started coming upstairs so I was a little worried. It's not a strong or bad smell, but it does say to avoid inhalation, but think that is more an issue when it's in concentrate. The smell is actually very "fruity" and not "industrial" if that makes sense. 

And my cat is Siamese so she does always follow me around. I did not do upstairs at all though. I never see spiders or spider webs upstairs. Only a few minor instances of webs in the bathroom maybe twice. Maybe the cat eats them when I'm not around. lol


----------



## PAbugman

When they say "inhalation", they mean the actual droplets from the spray, not the odor. For many of the insecticides, the manufacturers have taken out the solvents that many of us remember. That is why the odors aren't like that "chemical smell" anymore, except for some specialty insecticides, such as for fleas, bedbugs. 

This is a much safer industry than when I started in it back in the 70's; though not to diminish the fact that there are genuinely allergic people.


----------



## Red Squirrel

Ah ok so once it settles then it's fairly safe then. I wore a mask while applying, just to be on the safe side, though I've never seen a pro do it so probably overkill.


----------



## Engloid

PAbugman said:


> These can be purchased over the counter, at least here in Pa. and are good for spiders and crawling insects.
> 
> Active ingredients:
> 1) *Lambda-cyhalothrin *(trade names: Demand, Border, other trade


I looked into it and Karate and Warrior are other names for it: 

http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/l_cyhalotech.pdf


----------



## Engloid

It appears that Cyzmic is another "generic" for the same thing as Demand. Amazon has an 8.5oz bottle for about $30 shipped.


----------



## PAbugman

nice to know engloid, thanks. I still love the name "Cyonara", what a great name!


----------



## Engloid

PAbugman said:


> nice to know engloid, thanks. I still love the name "Cyonara", what a great name!


I ordered some of it, but it's not come in yet. I'll try and remember to check back here and post up the results.


----------



## Red Squirrel

I'm looking forward to seeing real life results too, since it's winter now the spiders are dormant anyway, I'll see results more in spring. I'll do another spraying then probably. That experiment of mine seems promissing though. I do see a spider web going from the cold water pipe to my dehumidifier all the time though. I remove it with the broom and a few days later there's another in same spot! The sump pit is a nice spider living area though, I need to screen out that opening or something.


----------



## Engloid

Oh, I did find that this same "active ingredient" is used in pesticide that kills beetles...but in MUCH lower concentration...so you shouldn't have any beetle problems either.


----------



## Red Squirrel

Yeah this stuff kills a lot of stuff, even bed bugs, according to the instructions. Going to bring a whole gallon with me if ever I go in a motel. LOL.


----------



## Engloid

From the direction book, CYZMIC CS kills:

ants
bedbugs (adult)
bees
boxelder bugs
carpenter bees
carpet beetles
centinpedes
cigarette beetles
clover mites
cockroaches
confused flour beetles
crickets
earwigs
firebrats
fleas
flies
lesser grain boxers
millipedes
mosquitos
red flour beetles
rice weevils
swa-toothed grain beetles
silverfish
sowbugs
spiders
ticks 
wasps
litter beetles 
pillbugs
scorpions
spider mites
spiders
tics
termites


Not a bad list for a $30 bottle of pesticide.


----------



## JoeLena

Amazon has a powder as well: http://www.amazon.com/Demon-Wp-Envelope-Packets-Envolopes/dp/B003JUF6IE/ref=pd_bxgy_ol_text_c


----------



## Engloid

BTW, this is the same stuff that Billy the Exterminator uses on his show for about everything. Now...he doesn't mention if he uses the actual real thing or the synthetic...and this stuff is synthetic. Probably doesn't make any difference. the directions on this actually say that it's food safe. Don't think I'd want to take a swallow on it, but it's safe to use in food processing plants and restaurants.

I think I'm going to spray some on my deck this year to keep the carpenter bees off of it.


----------



## Red Squirrel

Yeah it says it's safe for food as well. It is working well so far though. Still too much snow left for spiders to be coming out but I'm finding lot of dead centipedes in my basement. I think I will have to make a small project of going around with a caulk gun and sealing gaps such as rim joists, where the floor meets the wall etc.


----------



## Engloid

Red Squirrel said:


> Yeah it says it's safe for food as well. It is working well so far though. Still too much snow left for spiders to be coming out but I'm finding lot of dead centipedes in my basement. I think I will have to make a small project of going around with a caulk gun and sealing gaps such as rim joists, where the floor meets the wall etc.


Snow? I hate that for ya! I'll be hating it all day long, while I'm out riding the motorcycle here in the mountains of Tennessee....in 88 degree temp. :thumbup:


----------



## Red Squirrel

Haha been melting fast though, but it can be 2 digit positive numbers one day then the next it's 2 digit negative numbers with blowing snow. I hate this time of year because of that. It can drag on till end of May until the warmish weather stays, then it rains and rains and rains. So... when is Christmas again? Oh yes, 258 days. :laughing:


----------



## Red Squirrel

I just thought of this now, but say a bug gets killed by this stuff and my cat happens to eat the bug, would that be a hazard? There's a chance that bugs come up stairs then die and the cat will see an easy meal.


----------



## Engloid

This chemical is a synthetic pyrethroid, which is made from some sort of flower. In other words, it's a synthetic remake of a naturally-found chemical that is in some sort of flower. From what I have been told and read, it is 100% safe to humans, (and probably animals too), but it kills bugs.


----------



## Red Squirrel

Ah ok, that's kinda what I figured. Good to know. So it's similar to benifect, which is also from plants. Kills mold and stuff, but a human can actually drink it. The concentration on a tiny bug carcass is probably super small too.


----------



## kevinsorbo217

*Organic Spider Control*

You can try some organic methods that deter spiders. Aromatic plants such as mint or lavender can help to turn a spider around before it heads indoors. Keeping a lavender plant on a window sill or placing mint plants in the herb garden will help to keep the spiders away. Eucalyptus leaves can work to simultaneously repel spiders and make a house smell good. Place these leaves under furniture, in closets, in drawers, and other dark places. More info on How to get rid of spiders


----------



## daphillenium

Hey squirrel, how has your results been? I am going to be finishing my basement soon and um going to be using demand before I finish framing it out. And what kind of sprayer did you use? Where did you get it? Thanks!


----------



## detyianni

I have been using cyonara 9.7 for about a year now. There is a wetland behind me and I have a walkout finished basement and see a lot of big spiders around. 

For the exterior of the house I spray about 2-3 feet up the walls, 2-3 feet out on the ground, around all the windows and doors. I also spray all the exterior thresholds of the doors, make a perimeter around the garage floor as well as draw a 2 ft wide line across the garage door. 

I also do a quick light spray around the baseboards in the basement, thicker in my unfinished utility room.

A couple days after spraying I will see dead spiders balled up along the baseboards in the basement. 

It does not take too long and I use about 1oz per gallon I think. And I never use more than a gallon sprayer and my house is almost 4000 sq ft with the walkout. 

I will spray again every couple months or the first time I see a live spider in the house again. (I have only seen them in the basement)

I have only been in the house a year but my re-assurance that it works is when I was out working in my yard and saw the pest control truck on the driveway next door. The pest control guy came over to introduce himself to ask me how my spider and ant problem is going because he used to do this house with the old owners. 

I told him I have never seen ants (probably due to the cyonara) and what I was using to control the spiders. 

He said HE NEVER HEARD OF IT !? yeah right. 

Lol I told him to google it. That stuff gets great reviews all around the board. 

Couple things I have learned using it. It does not kill on contact and you are supposed to use what you have mixed within a few hours. 

The easiest way to mix and apply it. Fill a one gallon sprayer half way add the cyonara, shake it up then add the rest of the water and shake again to get a nice even mix. 

I’m curious to hear others thoughts on the stuff!


----------



## Red Squirrel

My results have been fantastic. I spray once or twice a year. Normally I spray in spring, outside and inside (only the basement, fully unfinished) I go pretty heavy on it, I use 1oz in 1gal of water. Usually 2 batches total. Though last year I took it easy and ended up using 1 gal for both in and out. I sometimes do it in the fall too as spiders are looking for a place to stay for winter, but this year I never ended up doing it, and I was also curious to see how effective the last spraying would hold up. 

I have to say, I'm impressed. I still see an occasional spider web here and there, but it's way better than what it was before. The crawlspace under my garage also remains more or less untouched. I will always see a few webs here and there but it's far from what it used to be. Like, it was BAD. Even after I cleaned it, it only took a year for it to get almost as bad as what it was. Since I sprayed, it's much better. 

I'm due for another application, but I'll probably wait till spring so it's more fresh. There wont be any new spiders coming in at this point, and any existing are most likely dead. 

After an application I always find dead spiders here and there, also dead centipedes, pill bugs, and other random insects. The stuff really works. 

As for the sprayer, I just got it at Canadian Tire. Look in the pest management section of any hardware store and it will probably have one, if not, maybe garden, for fertilizer spraying. Same idea, just a pump sprayer. Works pretty good.


----------



## Abe23

*safe for babies?*

I have the same problem at home. I've been killing the baby spider with my shoe whenever I see one. What I fear the most is, some of them are getting really big and I have a 4 month old baby. I generally want to exterminate all of them, is this Demon solution safe for babies?:help:


----------

